# Another Online Jigsaw Puzzle Site



## ladylore (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is one more site I found to add:  Jigzone

What I like about this site is that you can choose the level of difficulty with each puzzle - from 20 pieces to over 200 pieces. The cut of the pieces vary too.  

Have fun.


----------



## Halo (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Ladylore   Another one to add to my favourites


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Ladylore I love online puzzles


----------

